# Old laptop to run amp-sims live?



## Quitty (Mar 11, 2012)

This might be better off in the studio section, but still;
I'm considering using a computerized live setup - maybe bring my laptop to gigs and practice, load up some VSTs and an impulse response and plug into a PA.

I've got my trusty ol' laptop (1.6Ghz dual core, 1.5GB RAM) - would it be able to run a single instance of Overloud TH-2, for example, with decent latency?
Not looking for massive patches - just a single amp and cab IR.

Second, if so, what kind of interface would you recommend? Looking to spend a minimal amount, otherwise i'd buy a new laptop and stop bugging forums with stupid questions 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Winspear (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes it absolutely would. I'd recommend one of the USB interfaces from RME as they will get you get latency and are very stable. You wont get any audio issues - just have to worry about the laptop itself


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Mar 11, 2012)

Are you running a Mac or a PC? You'll want to optimize your laptop by trimming any "fat' that might clear up ram and CPU performance. That'll help you achieve lower latency. As far as interfaces, I always recommend Native Instruments' Rig Kontrol 3. It's USB 2.0, and functions as your interface and midi controller at the same time.


----------



## Quitty (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm running a PC - I'll probably install a modded winXP and just drop the anti-virus altogether, that should clear things up.

While on that subject, though - does an interface do any actual processing on it's own, or is the possibility of working with ASIO all there is to it?

Thanks!


----------



## Winspear (Mar 11, 2012)

The inputs (preamps) will alter the sound though at this level that isn't much an issue. As well as the AD/DA conversion accuracy which is converting the amplified signal to digital, and the digital signal back out to the speakers. 
Driver stability and latency are the other factors. That's what you want to worry about here, mostly.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 12, 2012)

The only issue is that most PC laptops aren't grounded, especially old ones, so they produce unwanted noise (we tried this method and it sucked)

Aside from that, try it !


----------



## Genome (Mar 13, 2012)

Check the hard drive too - the stage vibrations can damage HDs with moving parts. If you can get hold of an external SSD and use that, you're set


----------



## guy in latvia (Mar 20, 2012)

I've been interested in trying this setup myself, I'm just curious how it could be setup to switch between different patches/settings. say using TSE x50 with recabinet and then turning on a delay, or say switching to a different amp sim all together. is it possible to do this on the fly, say midi keyboard or foot controller?


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Mar 20, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> I've been interested in trying this setup myself, I'm just curious how it could be setup to switch between different patches/settings. say using TSE x50 with recabinet and then turning on a delay, or say switching to a different amp sim all together. is it possible to do this on the fly, say midi keyboard or foot controller?



It's very do-able, you just need to do a little setup. I use Pedalboard2 as my VST host when I use freeware VST's. You can use its midi capability to program things like toggling effects and changing channels on amp sims. I use my Rig Kontrol 3 as my audio interface, and it also functions as a guitarist-oriented midi controller so I just program it for whatever preset I'm using. For example, I have one preset using the TSE X50 where I have one footswitch for each channel, one to toggle a TSE 808, and other switches that control an instance of Guitar Rig 5 which has all my other effects like wah, delay, and chorus/flange.


----------



## guy in latvia (Mar 22, 2012)

damn, thats really badass! Thanks!

also, what kind of footswitch can I use for this, say i wish to keep the firestudio as my interface? it seems all the midi footswitches have a 6 pin connector...


----------



## Wookieslayer (Mar 22, 2012)

I've been meaning to do this! I bought a TC Electronics firewire Konnekt 8 off craigslist few months back (fantastic interface btw) but I can't get it to connect to my laptop yet, only my desktop. I think it's because my laptop has one of those smaller firewire input ports, so I might have to pick up a cheap firewire card expansion slot to use it.

Also I've been meaning to buy a MIDI controller. Check out the Rolls Midibuddy. it's fairly priced, enough buttons, small and simple


----------

